# My kitty's back legs are pigeon-toed. Will this lead to future health issues?



## Konuku (Jul 23, 2015)

I have two 6.5 month Ragdoll kittens, which I have had for about 2 months now. The girl was only pet/breeder quality but her brother is supposed to be show quality because he has perfect markings. However, he also seems to be really pigeon-toed in his back feet, while his front paws turn out slightly.

I have read that this is undesireable in show cats, and while I was not really planning to show him anyway, I am now worried that this flaw could affect his health later on. But to be fair, if he is not show quality, he should not have been sold that way either.

While this is a dog illustration, my little Rodolfo stands and walks like the 3rd dog with his feet turned in - maybe even a little more than what is shown. I read that cow hocked feet - like the first image - can cause hip dysplasia when they get older. So, not sure what being pigeon-toed could bring.









He also stands like the 3rd dog here too with his front paws turned slightly out. 









So might anyone know? I asked a vet when I first got him, but he just shrugged. But a neighbour commented on how deformed his back legs looked, and this has made me worried.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I suspect you paid a lot more for show quality...if so and the kitten is not show quality, contact the breeder. Reputable breeders will offer a partial refund if the kitten doesn't turn out to standard,


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

The ideal in any animal is for it to have straight legs, and stand square under the body, without the hind legs being cow hocked (hocks angled inward), or like your cat pigeon toed, and to have a free walk with the legs but flexible in the joints. Interesting enough the Ragdoll CFA=Cat Fanciers' Assoc. Show Standard does not mention cow hocked or pigeon toed but nor is there any penalty or disqualification assigned. The show standard for each breed is different in their description of the perfect specimen in regards to shape of the head, conformation, coat, color, etc. 

Here is an excerpt from the CFA Ragdoll show standard:

_LEGS: heavily boned, moderately long. Hind legs longer than
front. Shorter fur on front legs, longer fur on hind legs, with full,
feathery britches._

_PENALIZE: coat: thick undercoat, standing off from the body.
Eyes: small or round. Eye color: very pale blue; or blue so dark
as to appear black. Nose: roman nose. Body: cobby body low on
legs. Short tail; non-directional lump on tail.
DISQUALIFY: nose: any break. 
Color: body and point color other than those listed; eyes other than blue. 
Various: directional kink in tail. Crossed eyes. Extra toes_

I used to breed Manx, and at that time the standard _did_ disqualify for cow-hocked hind legs, now they don't but do mention that "the hind legs are straight when viewed from behind."

Today's Manx CFA Standard:
LEGS and FEET: heavily boned, forelegs short and set well apart
to emphasize the broad, deep chest. Hind legs much longer than
forelegs, with heavy, muscular thighs and substantial lower legs.
Longer hind legs cause the rump to be considerably higher than
the shoulders. Hind legs are straight when viewed from behind.
Paws are neat and round with five toes in front and four behind.

Under DISQUALIFY: one of the things is "evidence of weakness in the hindquarters." (among other things)

Under the CFA American Shorthair breed, under Legs....
_LEGS: medium in length and bone, heavily muscled. Viewed from
rear, all four legs straight and parallel with paws facing forward._

I really don't think you have a "leg to stand on" to ask for a refund when nothing is mention about legs in the Ragdoll show standard--at least if he's registered in CFA. However, most judges do not like cow hocked legs in any breed or pigeon toed either.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

*"Capable Cats--An Introduction to Cow Hocks and Structure"*

You might find this longish link _*"Capable Cats"---An Introduction to Cow Hocks and Structure"*_ of interest to determine correct structure of legs, hips, etc. in cats and other animals.

http://gigant-cat.dk/dekatten/Capab... Cow Hocks and Structure 12 November 2011.pdf


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Time to edit ran out, but this should be noted:

In TICA=The International Cat Assoc., a judge must penalize if a cat has "abnormal positioning of the legs and feet while standing":

_"The misalignment of legs and feet may be caused by hip dysplasia.
The reason is not important when judging. If the cat has, 'Abnormal
positioning of the legs and feet while standing,' then it must be penalized."
(TICA Show Rules, Article XVI) _


----------

